# Suggestions solicited...



## duhast (Mar 11, 2013)

My obsessive silliness about my 3 old Minolta MC lenses continues.

What I am considering doing (if the product is still available) is buy a bayonet adapter for an EOS body and essentially dedicate the camera to shooting b&w with my 3 old MC's (35mm 2.8, 58mm 1.4, and 135mm 2.8).

Here's my question: I am visualizing this as being sort of a digital/old school hybrid, old manual focus lenses on a digital body that is used pretty much exclusively in M mode. Bells and whistles are not needed/wanted, but decent image quality (not necessarily excellent) is desired. Very important is cost, this cannot be another multiple hundreds of dollars purchase... I am a cheap s.o.b. Right now I'm thinking 30D/40D, but am not really familiar with Canon's line. As usual, I want the world and I want it now, but I don't want to pay for it. Hey, at least I recognize that I have a problem...

Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 11, 2013)

Why not steal one thats about as cheap as you can get!!


----------



## duhast (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not _that_&#8203; cheap. I'm also 62 so I can't run very fast anymore either.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 11, 2013)

40D has interchangeable focusing screen, which might be useful with old manual lenses (30D not, although with some effort you could change it). XXd models are even less practical for manual focusing due to smaller and darker viewfinder. 
However, buy an adapter with chip: you will have some help in terms of focus confirmation. And by the way you can use old lenses non only in M but also Av.
An adapter at random: Lens Adapter AF Confirm Minolta MD MC to Canon EOS EF | eBay


----------

